# Recommend me some Italian espresso style beans



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

As the titles says.... I have been trying to capture that taste of the espressos that I experienced in Rome. I am looking for some recommendations for the right beans and supplier.

Over to you...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Happy Donkey Italian will do it. 92 degrees, 15-16g dose, fairly tight grind.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which coffee shop in Rome in particular? or just city-wide?

In general the beans are likely to have been a blend, with a mix of arabica and robusta (usually 5-10% although 15% not uncommon)

What was it about the taste that you liked?

Are there certain flavours you're looking for?

Some shops are rumoured to sweeten using a sugar syrup as well. Not sure how widely practised this is though


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Daren said:


> As the titles says.... I have been trying to capture that taste of the espressos that I experienced in Rome. I am looking for some recommendations for the right beans and supplier.
> 
> Over to you...


 Try Drury Café Sienna


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Which coffee shop in Rome in particular? or just city-wide?


My first experience of Espresso was in Rome and once I tried it I was drinking about 10 a day for my whole holiday. I had them everywhere I could find them and don't think I had a bad one!

I have not had one as nice since (close!). Perhaps I am remembering them though rose tinted glasses? although I have enjoyed my quest in trying to recapture the taste.

I will try some of the suggested beans and report back....

Thanks for everyone that has replied so far.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Daren said:


> As the titles says.... I have been trying to capture that taste of the espressos that I experienced in Rome. I am looking for some recommendations for the right beans and supplier.
> 
> Over to you...


Well I love Costa Coffee pre-ground, they do beans also!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Costa beans are usually stale, get them to check the dates before you buy!

The first beans I tried at home were Izzo Vivi Verde, it's practically pure robusta, has one heck of a kick behind it. It's what led to me buying a lever machine...


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

SlowRoast said:


> Costa beans are usually stale, get them to check the dates before you buy!
> 
> The first beans I tried at home were Izzo Vivi Verde, it's practically pure robusta, has one heck of a kick behind it. It's what led to me buying a lever machine...


What's the relation between taste pure robusta and buy a lever?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Once again maybe I'm showing my ignorance and would love some help in understanding. What does boiler pressure have to do with extraction (other than temperature)? And why would robusta require higher pressure? And if that is the case, how is it that robusta and arabica can be blended if they have large differences in their extraction requirements?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

What you have to remember is that surroundings and circumstance play a huge role in your enjoyment of a drink or food. you could exactly replicate the flavour profile and yet never fully get the same experience. As Heston said in one of his cook books, he has taken home an identical bottle of muscadet to one that he drank sat on the banks of the Loire, the one he brought home however he didn't enjoy to the same level or think tasted quite the same as the one he fell in love with in france.

This isn't to say that you can't enjoy an espresso as much at home but don't get too hung up on trying to replicate your Rome experience.

If you want amazing espresso you couldn't go far wrong with this... http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/original-espresso

They roast and ship on a wednesday so if you do order, make sure you do it before wednesday morning, it will arrive on thursday. hold onto your seat for a flavour explosion(providing you get your bit right!)


----------



## shreder (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi.

Try http://www.caffegino.co.uk - online shop with Italian Roast Coffee. My nr1 Agust Natura Equa and La Brasiliana Marfisa.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Daren, have you found that perfect Italian flavour? I'd be much interested in you findings. I am also looking for a similar blend.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Square Orange - Espresso Espresso Blend http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Square-Orange-Coffees.html


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

shreder said:


> Hi.
> 
> Try http://www.caffegino.co.uk - online shop with Italian Roast Coffee. My nr1 Agust Natura Equa and La Brasiliana Marfisa.


they seem to do coffee actually from Italy, gotta be worth a shot


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> Daren, have you found that perfect Italian flavour? I'd be much interested in you findings. I am also looking for a similar blend.


I'm currently working my way through a big bag as suggested in Outlaws post above. It is very nice and I am sure I will order some more, however it's still not the Italian memory I have.

I will try all the suggestions mentioned in this thread - it will take me some time (and I am loving the journey).

I will keep you updated on my quest and let you know the final winner.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Bailies Silvio or Puccini is pretty much like northern Italian style stuff


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Quite a few places I went to in Rome used Lavazza. Keep the dose short (14g), the tamp very light (they generally don't use tampers over there... just the plastic attachment on the grinder) and the grind fine enough to compensate for the light tamp. For extra 'Italian' points, never clean the group head


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It just shows how you can make good coffees without all the fannying about. I've spent god knows how many months in Italy, ranging from the far North to Sicily and Sardinia and I've never seen anyone Nutate, WSD, do the Stockfleth move, or even polish the puck. Granted, they don't go for mega-demanding beans, but it is interesting how many of the 'big names' on the US/Euro coffee scene are dropping all the bullshit that has been going on for a while.

It's refreshing. They don't pretend to be doing anything other than making a cup of coffee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Quite a few places I went to in Rome used Lavazza. Keep the dose short (14g), the tamp very light (they generally don't use tampers over there... just the plastic attachment on the grinder) and the grind fine enough to compensate for the light tamp. For extra 'Italian' points, never clean the group head


That sounds like my old technique from a couple of years back on my crappy old Krupps starter machine! My coffee did taste like something the cat barfed up though so not quite the "Rome" memory.

I think it was the "Italian Points" head cleaning method that killed the machine - which is a plus point because it allowed me to upgrade to my Silvia and start me on my obsession for decent espresso.


----------



## Anth.Caffe.Ginevra.UK (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi SlowRoast, just joined the forum and wondered what the general view on Robusta was. We roast (in Sicily) a 100% Robusta blend and over the past 2 years we have generated a real buzz with the customers we have gathered. Personally, I love it. Give me a shout if you would like to try, a fresh pallet just arrived today! Cheers, Anthony.


----------

